# Alternates to bumble and bumble curl conscious defining creme?



## randerso (Sep 3, 2012)

About me: I have lots of regular thickness hair, naturally just a bit wavy (If I blow dry with a brush it stays relatively straight and if I add some product to wet hair and and scrunch I'll get frizzy waves).

I recently got a bob cut and am trying to find good products to coax more curl out of my hair while minimizing frizz. I am trying to avoid a lot of heat styling so generally I will blow dry to the point where it's still a bit damp, add some of my bb curl conscious defining creme, and twist my hair into loose ringlets. I end up with nice, relaxed curls and not too much frizz.

I am out of my packet of bb's defining creme and having a hard time swallowing the 8.5 oz $28 full price version. I feel that it is good but not HG. Does anyone have recs for other defining creams? Doesn't seem like there are a ton of curl defining creams, there seems to be more mousse and gel, but I reeeeally don't want crunchy curls. Any advice would be recommended!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

Have you tried Miss Jessie's products? The price point is comparable to BB products, but Miss Jessie's lines are all about curls and waves! There's a thread going, with some more info for you.. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127577/miss-jessies-curly-hair-products


----------



## randerso (Sep 5, 2012)

Oooh, thanks for pointing that out! I ordered a couple of samples, that is really awesome that they send them for free.


----------

